# FR: recommend to walk



## French Person

"La pluspart des specialistes santé recommendent de marcher." 
My question regarding this sentence is that, I am not sure if the preposition "de" agrees with marcher (to walk) because I am tryint to say "to walk." Honetly, I don't know if the preposition "de" agrees with marcher in this context or is there another way of saying it. Or is it suppose to be à marcher.

Please feel free to comment.
Thank You


----------



## quinoa

I think the preposition agrees with "recommander" more than with "marcher". It's the verb which needs one prepostion and not another.

Les spécialistes me recommandent *de* marcher, me conseillent *de* marcher mais m'invitent *à* marcher, m'encouragent *à* marcher régulièrement


----------



## French Person

Sorry I am a bit confused. Does it mean it would have to be à marcher


----------



## jann

French Person said:


> Sorry I am a bit confused. Does it mean it would have to be à marcher


 No, you are correct to use _de_ in that sentence.

Quinoa was trying to tell you why.  The reason you need _de _is because the expression is _recommander de + infinitive_.  No matter what the recommended verb is, you still need _de_, so _marcher_ has nothing to do with it.  

As a side note, prepositions can "go with" words or expressions, but they can't "agree" with anything.   

As a 2nd side note, the English sentence actually isn't correct.  We cannot say "specialists recommend to walk," because "to recommend" needs to be followed by a noun or a clause in English, not an infinitive.  So instead, we need to say either "specialists recommend walking" or "specialists recommend that you walk."


----------



## French Person

Thank you Jann.


----------



## Mlle Juju

jann said:


> As a 2nd side note, the English sentence actually isn't correct. We cannot say "specialists recommend to walk," because "to recommend" needs to be followed by a noun or a clause in English, not an infinitive. So instead, we need to say either "specialists recommend walking" or "specialists recommend that you walk."


 

Intéressant...  Qu'est-ce que "a clause" en Anglais?  Est-ce comme un complément?  Comment fait-on pour savoir si le verbe est suivi d'un infinitif ou non?

Merci!  Ah... J'ai toujours de la difficulté avec mes verbes...


----------



## itka

"a clause" : une proposition (principale, subordonnée...) 



> Merci!  Ah... J'ai toujours de la difficulté avec mes verbes...


Je crois comprendre que le français est ta langue maternelle ? Dans ce cas, c'est facile : tu remplaces le verbe en question par un verbe qui a des formes différentes à l'infinitif et au participe passé (différentes à l'oreille).
exemples :
On recommande de march_er _---> on recommande de cour*ir.* ---> donc c'est bien un infinitif qu'il faut.
Il a longtemps march_é_ ---> il a longtemps cour*u* ==> c'est un participe passé ici.
Evidemment, ce truc ne marche que si ta langue est le français... autrement tu ne pourras pas être sûre de ce qu'il faut dire !


----------



## Mlle Juju

Intéressant ce que tu proposes, Itka, mais mon problème est lié aux verbes en anglais 

Jann a expliqué ceci :"We cannot say "specialists recommend to walk," because "to recommend" needs to be followed by a noun or a clause in English, not an infinitive. So instead, we need to say either "specialists recommend walking" or "specialists recommend that you walk."

Je ne comprends pas...

On ne peut pas dire "specialists recommend to walk" (car "to recommend" needs to be followed by a noun or a clause in English, not an infinitive).

Mais on peut dire : "I need to see you soon" (need est ici suivi d'un infinitif)...

Comment peut-on savoir si le verbe (en anglais) doit être suivi d'un infinitif ou d'un nom ou préposition? Y a-t-il un truc?


----------



## itka

> Comment peut-on savoir si le verbe (en anglais) doit être suivi d'un infinitif ou d'un nom ou préposition?  Y a-t-il un truc?


 Ah, ça ! Je crois (mais je ne suis pas une grande spécialiste en anglais !) qu'il faut apprendre la construction en même temps que le verbe. Je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait un truc et s'il y en a un, je ne l'ai pas rencontré ! Désolée !


----------



## geostan

Pour la plupart des verbes, j'ai l'impression que l'anglais fait comme le français. Donc, si un verbe français peut être suivi d'un infinitif, le plus souvent la construction est la même en anglais. Cela ne marche pas toujours, et il faut apprendre les exceptions quand on les rencontre. 

Recommander/recommend en est un exemple. Voilà qui peut commencer votre liste.


----------



## quinoa

On peut trouver quelques indices pour nous aiguiller sur le choix, même si tous les verbes n'y répondent pas.
Les verbes de goût (love, like, hate, can't stand et autres) sont suivis par une forme en ING.
Les verbes qui orientent vers le futur, avec l'idée d'intention, de volonté, de visée, sont suivis d'une construction en TO.


----------



## geostan

quinoa said:


> On peut trouver quelques indices pour nous aiguiller sur le choix, même si tous les verbes n'y répondent pas.
> Les verbes de goût (love, like, hate, can't stand et autres) sont suivis par une forme en ING.
> Les verbes qui orientent vers le futur, avec l'idée d'intention, de volonté, de visée, sont suivis d'une construction en TO.



Malheureusement,  cela ne marche pas toujours non plus. Les verbes _like, love _et_ hate_ peuvent être suivis de TO également.


----------



## quinoa

Oui, mais il y a cependant une légère nuance entre ces verbes like, love, hate dans leur utilisation avec ING ou TO.
Avec ING, on privilégie une valeur de généralité.
 I hate leaving. _Je déteste les départs._
Avec TO, c'est une action particulière, ou à venir que l'on privilégie.
I hate to leave now. _Je n'ai vraiment pas envie de partir._


----------



## geostan

C'est vrai, et comme guide, cela vaut mieux que rien.


----------



## Mlle Juju

Merci Geostan et Quinoa, excellent trucs et nuances!


----------

